# Sunday Galveston bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had some nice weather this morning and the fish were biting good. We put 20 in the box early on and released several more fish. I have tomorrow open and several days this month call 832-385-2012.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Another solid day today with some big trout up to 26" we caught them fishing sand flats with live bait rigged on eagle claw hooks. I have Wednesday Thursday Friday and Sunday open this week.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

